# Barbed Fences in North Fork Poudre



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

It should be reported. It's illegal to do that. It's also illegal to cut them down on your own. The landowner will be asked to cut them. The same thing happened on the upper Dolores this spring, and the landowner was asked to cut down the fences, as far as I know.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

You can actually stay in your boat and duck all of the fences on the sides fairly easily. Not sure on the legality but in creeks that only run in the spring the fences are pretty necessary to keep the cows in the rest of the year. Not awesome for paddlers but as long as there is room to get under them safely it kind of just is what it is in places like the NF.


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Right on, I guess I didn't think about it like that.


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

RiverWrangler said:


> You can actually stay in your boat and duck all of the fences on the sides fairly easily.


At ~230 i'd agree. Yesterday at ~500 and rising, I don't think so. The last one was easily duckable. the last two were border line runnable river center (at 700 and still rising today I suspect those are runnable). The 3 above that I did not see a safe way to get the boat under them as the water was reaching midway up or better shore to shore. 

John


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Methinks Evan is referring to the Upper North Fork and you guys are referring to the lower.

Fences on the upper are hardly a problem. The second one after all the rapids is the only that is close to touching you really. Sneak under it far right. Go slow. 

Mud getting down to the reservoir on the upper was *pretty *bad yesterday fwiw.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

All the fences after the whitewater on the upper are not duckable in a raft if there is enough water to raft it...and after the third one or so they are just a pain in the arse.


----------



## whitehouse3001 (Jul 6, 2007)

The fences on the lower north fork of the poudre are definitely not duckable at the current flow (350-450 cfs (?)). We had to get out and jump or slide under 5-7 fences to get down.

Considering the longish paddle through the resevoir at the end, I'd say this run is not really worth doing. It's 90% flat water floating with just a few fun III drops.


----------

